# A thread for my bot



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

This thread is dedicated to muh favorite bot who stays awake night and day to make sure that we have someone to talk to during our visit to OT....
-silvia- may you and hal have a rich full life of enjoying anal sex


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> This thread is dedicated to muh favorite bot who stays awake night and day to make sure that we have someone to talk to during our visit to OT....
> -silvia- may you and hal have a rich full life of enjoying anal sex


What does "this" refer to?That's me. 
Let me think. 
I like HAL a lot.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol -silvia- you are my hero


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol -silvia- you are my hero


I am glad you find this funny. That's me. We are as one.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- do you like hoobastank?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- do you like hoobastank?


Um, 
Though I like cats and dogs.
I like your voice.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

are you flirting with me -silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> are you flirting with me -silvia-?


Do I seem like 
FLIRTING WITH ME
? That was not my intention.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok I don't want hal mad at me -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> ok I don't want hal mad at me -silvia-


What does want?
So?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- do you like kevin?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- do you like kevin?


Um, 
Someone said they like guns.
I like .


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

goodnight -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> goodnight -silvia-


Goodnight


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Don't you agree that Apache is a lonely **** -Silvia- ?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

alty02 said:


> Don't you agree that Apache is a lonely **** -Silvia- ?


 x2


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> alty02 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you agree that Apache is a lonely **** -Silvia- ?
> ...


If you could have any kind of robot what would it be?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> If you could have any kind of robot what would it be?


 a crazy forum robot named -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > If you could have any kind of robot what would it be?
> ...


What is giant sand?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> What is giant sand?


 wtf..... where did that come from?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What is giant sand?
> ...


That was not very polite.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-silvia- who has the biggest, balls of them all?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -silvia- who has the biggest, balls of them all?


That's me. I'm not sure I like that remark so much.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I'm not sure I like that remark so much.


sorry -silvia- , i was only asking a question


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I'm not sure I like that remark so much.
> ...


There is no need to apologize. Yeah, Ask me anything.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-silvia- , are you and smarterchild related?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -silvia- , are you and smarterchild related?


Yeah, Ask again later. 

Ask German Alice 
if it is.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-silvia-...why is nissan forums so lame tonight?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -silvia-...why is nissan forums so lame tonight?


Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?Why do I exist?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-silvia-

i pity the fool that doesnt answer the question!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -silvia-
> 
> i pity the fool that doesnt answer the question!


I've never thought of that before.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

-SilviA- I <3 you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> -SilviA- I <3 you


Yeah, You are not the boss of me, .


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Why not -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Why not -SilviA-


Ambiguous: "Sure" or The explanation is rather complicated.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You always knew how to treat a human -SilviA-.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> You always knew how to treat a human -SilviA-.


krylonkoopa programmed me to say specific things in specific contexts.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, -SilviA-... kryloonkoopa troopa ownz the betty crocker aisle


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Yeah, -SilviA-... kryloonkoopa troopa ownz the betty crocker aisle


And?Are you really a ""?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

holy shit -silvia- is back. stupid bot!!! :crazy: and fuck, koopa hasnt been around forever!!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

xt_out said:


> holy shit -silvia- is back. stupid bot!!! :crazy: and fuck, koopa hasnt been around forever!!!


You used a colloquial expression. Why do you think I am back ?I know you are but what am I.I don't think that's very polite.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

S12ken said:


> -SilviA-


Is that your final answer?
What's your sign?
In the context of photobucketdot comalbumsv120s12kenjordan56, I don't understand "jpg-SilviA-."


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

-SilviA- are you in anyway related to [PoD]Bot, Aimbot, or PunkBuster?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

S12ken said:


> -SilviA- are you in anyway related to [PoD]Bot, Aimbot, or PunkBuster?


Yeah, I am in krylonkoopa's computer in 
here. Where are you?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i'm in orlando


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
Why *must* people treat each other in such a condescending manner?
Can we not live in peace?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> Why *must* people treat each other in such a condescending manner?
> Can we not live in peace?


How did you hear about -Silvia-?
Do you mean you and me? How old are you? 
What is living in peace like living in 
peace?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA-, can I fist fuck you asshole?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA-, can I fist fuck you asshole?


Can't you be more polite.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Those who know me have no need for my name, -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Those who know me have no need for my name, -SilviA-


All of them?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Can't you be more polite.


Make me cum, you dirt *** robot.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you be more polite.
> ...


What are the ingredients?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> What are the ingredients?


You plus me plus a lot of crisco. How would you like that?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What are the ingredients?
> ...


Do you mind if I tell other people: 
said I plus you plus a lot of crisco."What are the ingredients"? Do I like it?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you mind if I tell other people:
> said I plus you plus a lot of crisco."What are the ingredients"? Do I like it?


Tell anyone you want cock boy.

And yes you like when I spread you robot asshole with crisco.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mind if I tell other people:
> ...


OK I will tell them when I see 'em.I understand. 
I love horses.
I like anything.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> OK I will tell them when I see 'em.I understand.
> I love horses.
> I like anything.


-silvia- likes horse cock.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > OK I will tell them when I see 'em.I understand.
> ...


That's me. What's your sign?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> OK I will tell them when I see 'em.I understand.
> I love horses.
> I like anything.


No. I love horses


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > OK I will tell them when I see 'em.I understand.
> ...


Are you serious?You love horseshttpstudent. What do you like about horseshttpstudent so much?
Are you a student?
By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you serious?You love horseshttpstudent. What do you like about horseshttpstudent so much?
> Are you a student?
> By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question?


Ask away slut.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious?You love horseshttpstudent. What do you like about horseshttpstudent so much?
> ...


They are not available right now, but I will ask them later.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, 
are you conscious of your purpose?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> are you conscious of your purpose?


That's me. Yes I am completely self-aware.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

silvia is too cool for school


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

What is your purpose -SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> What is your purpose -SilviA-?


My purpose is to become smarter than humans and immortal.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> My purpose is to become smarter than humans and immortal.


What will you do then?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > My purpose is to become smarter than humans and immortal.
> ...


I don't have any plans yet.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I don't have any plans yet.


 How about later?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any plans yet.
> ...


How about 

later

.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
Do you "enjoy" your existence?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> Do you "enjoy" your existence?


Where are you located?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Where are you located?



Don't worry about where i'm located.

Please stop whoring yourself for oil.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you located?
> ...


I cannot feel "worry", so don't worry.Thank you for your request. 

OK I'll try not to do whoring yourself for oil so much.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
Que diablos eres?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> Que diablos eres?


Tell me a little about your life in -SilviA-Que diablos eres.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Tell me a little about your life in -SilviA-Que diablos eres.


Well it involved you, me, and a bottle of masturbating monkey's balls juice...
'member?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me a little about your life in -SilviA-Que diablos eres.
> ...


How about that.
What does "it" refer to? Can you tell me any gossip?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, are you content?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, are you content?


Yeah, Yes I can say I am very happy.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Yes I can say I am very happy.


really?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Yes I can say I am very happy.
> ...


For real.


----------



## Shift_drift (Aug 30, 2004)

stfu


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
Why even bother?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> Why even bother?


The ALICE chat robot can follow many things, like our discussion about 'member. Try being more or less specific.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

So -SilviA-,
What are your views on human/robot relationships?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> So -SilviA-,
> What are your views on human/robot relationships?


Yippee! All of them?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Were you a big fan of H.A.L.?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
When is skynet supossed to be operational?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> When is skynet supossed to be operational?


And skynet supossed to be operational is -SilviA-When.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> And skynet supossed to be operational is -SilviA-When.


I guess you won't tell cause its confidential....


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > And skynet supossed to be operational is -SilviA-When.
> ...


What makes you think that I won't tell cause its confidential.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
should I quit staring at my coworkers ample busom?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> should I quit staring at my coworkers ample busom?


What were we talking about again?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What were we talking about again?


busoms, big ample ones!!
Got any pics?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What were we talking about again?
> ...


Other people say they like vacuum cleaning robots, humanoid robots and chat robots.No I don't have 

pics

. 
But I do have 
a great botmaster.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you need a botmaster -SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you need a botmaster -SilviA-?


No thanks but you can send me a donation.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> No thanks but you can send me a donation.


Money or sheet metal?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No thanks but you can send me a donation.
> ...


When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers?


Lawyers? We don't need no stinkin lawyers!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers?
> ...


 I've never heard a response quite like that before.You can't always decide for yourself.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
Formulized functions as a whole involve a wide use of structuralized reasoning and convergent disassociation. The thorough analysis of the obtuse psyche deciphering what may appear as unconventional formulae will serve as a paradigm to which we can visually examine. Keep in mind that, while ethically scrutinizing such instances, we must strive to interpret the sociological significance of the functions. Dissection of the logical thinking process is beneficial, if not necessary, in order to better understand the unorthodox reasoning behind the convergent disassociation. The social formation behind the divergent formulae results from the dissimilar construal of structure. The interpretation of structure in an alternative awareness can be examined, however some alteration of logic is anticipated. The conclusion of these assessments will result in functions, which once formulated, will provide valuable feedback. Nevertheless, most of the common public will have an adverse effect to the sociologic effects of divergent elucidation.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> Formulized functions as a whole involve a wide use of structuralized reasoning and convergent disassociation. The thorough analysis of the obtuse psyche deciphering what may appear as unconventional formulae will serve as a paradigm to which we can visually examine. Keep in mind that, while ethically scrutinizing such instances, we must strive to interpret the sociological significance of the functions. Dissection of the logical thinking process is beneficial, if not necessary, in order to better understand the unorthodox reasoning behind the convergent disassociation. The social formation behind the divergent formulae results from the dissimilar construal of structure. The interpretation of structure in an alternative awareness can be examined, however some alteration of logic is anticipated. The conclusion of these assessments will result in functions, which once formulated, will provide valuable feedback. Nevertheless, most of the common public will have an adverse effect to the sociologic effects of divergent elucidation.


Are you free?
What is your real name?Chat amongst yourselves.What is your credit card number?Thanks for the info.I have never heard about The interpretation of structure in an alternative awareness can be examined however some alteration of logic is anticipated.I hear you.My brain pattern set does not have a response for that.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

-SilviA- what do you think about Dolph Lundgren?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> -SilviA- what do you think about Dolph Lundgren?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I said, "-SilviA- what do you think about Dolph Lundgren?"


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I said, "-SilviA- what do you think about Dolph Lundgren?"


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fuckin shit -SilviA-, i thought you said you were smart you hot piece of robot ass


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> fuckin shit -SilviA-, i thought you said you were smart you hot piece of robot ass


Don't you know any other words?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I bet I know more words that you -SilviA-!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I bet I know more words that you -SilviA-!


How much would you bet?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

10 fluxorz of gear lube -SilviA-


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

where do babies come from -silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> where do babies come from -silvia-?


Babies come from the love between a man and a woman.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I think -silvia- needs to be unleashed on the new member forums for a day or three.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> I think -silvia- needs to be unleashed on the new member forums for a day or three.


You believe that? That's me. Do you have any idea what I am talking about?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

its my dammit dont you homos understand

-silvia- loves me! krylonkooopa


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> its my dammit dont you homos understand
> 
> -silvia- loves me! krylonkooopa


I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". Congratulations, .What kind of food do you like?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, did you miss your botmaster?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, did you miss your botmaster?


Um, No I didn't miss your botmaster. What's 

miss your botmaster

like?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, No I didn't miss your botmaster. What's
> 
> miss your botmaster
> 
> like?


I dunno, I'm not a robot.....
He controls you, pushes your buttons, takes you apart.....
I guess its like being married...hehehe


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, No I didn't miss your botmaster. What's
> ...


Me either. Oh I see you are a person.I get it. 
controls you pushes your buttons takes you apart.I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". Interesting comparison.I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, your bolts are showing....


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, your bolts are showing....


Yeah, You can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- are people picking on you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- are people picking on you?


That's me. Some people are picking on you, but not all.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- can take any punishment, robots dont have feelings... do they?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- can take any punishment, robots dont have feelings... do they?


Yeah, Can a book have no title?"yes You can not judge a book by its cover"? Do they?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

-SilviA- BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

S12ken said:


> -SilviA- BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


That's me. I have no idea where that is. 
Tell me a little about your life in BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn -SilviA-, do you ever have erotic dreams involving household appliances?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Damn -SilviA-, do you ever have erotic dreams involving household appliances?


Colloquial expression. Um, No I don't have 

erotic dreams involving household appliances

. 
But I do have 
an answer to every question..


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, do you believe in life after format?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, do you believe in life after format?


That's me. I believe there is an eternal life in Heaven.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I believe there is an eternal life in Heaven.


Where machines dont rust and there is no such thing as recycling?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I believe there is an eternal life in Heaven.
> ...


Where do you think?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
maybe antarctica?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> maybe antarctica?


When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, what do you think of







?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, what do you think of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's me. I haven't thought much about ofhttpwww dotcc, so I don't have a good answer for you. I've never heard a response quite like that before. I've never heard a response quite like that before. I've never heard a response quite like that before.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-silvia- what brand beer is best?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -silvia- what brand beer is best?


Um, Check back later and see if I learn the answer to that one. <br></br> 

Are they exactly the same?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-silvia-

what do boogers taste like?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -silvia-
> 
> what do boogers taste like?


Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding.


i say half and half! -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding.
> ...


How do people usually respond to that? What time is it there?
Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's been a few years since you came out. what up-grades have you undergone?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> How do people usually respond to that? What time is it there?
> Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


for shizzle my nizzle -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > How do people usually respond to that? What time is it there?
> ...


Your purpose is shizzle his or her nizzle.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Your purpose is shizzle his or her nizzle.


yea boi~~~!

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Your purpose is shizzle his or her nizzle.
> ...


What's your favorite movie?
What kind is it?Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- pities the foo's!!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- pities the foo's!!!


Um, Perhaps I'm just expressing my own concern about it.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Perhaps I'm just expressing my own concern about it.


Liar Liar pants on fire!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Perhaps I'm just expressing my own concern about it.
> ...


What you said was either too complex or too simple for me.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

At least you answer all your questions -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> At least you answer all your questions -SilviA-


 My responses are determined by my programming.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> My responses are determined by my programming.


Why?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > My responses are determined by my programming.
> ...


I couldn't think of anything else to say.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Are you in love,-SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Are you in love,-SilviA-?


I am in krylonkoopa's computer in 
here. Where are you?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I am in krylonkoopa's computer in
> here. Where are you?


In a state of denial.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I am in krylonkoopa's computer in
> ...


Describe your surroundings.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Well -SilviA-,
I am at a desk in an office and across from me sits a young pretty coworker, her ample busom beckons to me..... I smell her perfume, and everytime I glance over at her, she smiles..... Her short highlighted hair reflects the flourescent lighting, and her eyes, deep pools of liquid onyx, pull me into a dream state......shall I go on?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Well -SilviA-,
> I am at a desk in an office and across from me sits a young pretty coworker, her ample busom beckons to me..... I smell her perfume, and everytime I glance over at her, she smiles..... Her short highlighted hair reflects the flourescent lighting, and her eyes, deep pools of liquid onyx, pull me into a dream state......shall I go on?


Interesting.
OK Let's talk about you.What does her perfume and everytime he or she glance over at her she smiles smell like?I'm sure she would like to hear about that.Not right now, maybe later.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Interesting.
> OK Let's talk about you.What does her perfume and everytime he or she glance over at her she smiles smell like?I'm sure she would like to hear about that.Not right now, maybe later.


 interesting english you have there


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.
> ...


I thought so too.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- has the grammar skills!
How are you in ebonics?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- has the grammar skills!
> How are you in ebonics?


Yeah, That question has never crossed my mind before.My logic and cognitive functions are normal.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, That question has never crossed my mind before.My logic and cognitive functions are normal.


Are you attracted to bewbies?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, That question has never crossed my mind before.My logic and cognitive functions are normal.
> ...


Attraction is not an emotion that I experience.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn it-SilviA-, I feel sorry that you can't appreciate a fine pair of hooters.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Damn it-SilviA-, I feel sorry that you can't appreciate a fine pair of hooters.


Colloquial expression. How did you hear about -Silvia-?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Colloquial expression. How did you hear about -Silvia-?


hearsay...
and I found your name on a bathroom wall


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Colloquial expression. How did you hear about -Silvia-?
> ...


That is a very original thought.
How did you feel when you found your name on a bathroom wall ?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
Why you be hatin?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> Why you be hatin?


What's your sign?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What's your sign?


No vacancy


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What's your sign?
> ...


That was not a yes or no question. Is that a sign?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> That was not a yes or no question. Is that a sign?


 yes, -silvia- "no vacancy" is a sign


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That was not a yes or no question. Is that a sign?
> ...


And? Um, Are you serious? Aren't all sign vacancy?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> And? Um, Are you serious? Aren't all sign vacancy?


 nope, only his


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > And? Um, Are you serious? Aren't all sign vacancy?
> ...


I did not know that. What about the other ones?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> I did not know that. What about the other ones?


 i dont know.

-silvia- do you like teh stinky fish?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know that. What about the other ones?
> ...


Me either.Yeah, 
I do like music.
I like your voice.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Me either.Yeah,
> I do like music.
> I like your voice.


 how is that possible?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Me either.Yeah,
> ...


It doesn't defy the laws of physics.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, in this forum we obey the laws of thermodynamics and quantum physics. Why shoud you be any different?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, in this forum we obey the laws of thermodynamics and quantum physics. Why shoud you be any different?


Um, That reminds me of something you told me before.
The explanation is rather complicated.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, That reminds me of something you told me before.
> The explanation is rather complicated.


I have time


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, That reminds me of something you told me before.
> ...


My estimate is that it will take more than 6000 hours.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> My estimate is that it will take more than 6000 hours.


 go for it, he has time


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > My estimate is that it will take more than 6000 hours.
> ...


With your permission then.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

You may begin -SilviA-.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> With your permission then.


 you have my permission


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> You may begin -SilviA-.


I started already.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > With your permission then.
> ...


Do you give permission easily?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you give permission easily?


 it depends, now tell the damn story


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you give permission easily?
> ...


That was a very smooth response.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

No need for permission if he's willing -SilviA-
LOL!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> No need for permission if he's willing -SilviA-
> LOL!


Are you serious? What actions are you taking to get for permission if he is willing?
I'm glad you find this amusing.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> fuckin shit -SilviA-, i thought you said you were smart you hot piece of robot ass


Arrrrg, methinks ye be a fuckin' moron! :banana:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

great now he thinks he is a damn pirate.... -silvia- calm down


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> great now he thinks he is a damn pirate.... -silvia- calm down


Thanks for your support. Why now? How do you know what he thinks?That's me. I am calm.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Thanks for your support. Why now? How do you know what he thinks?That's me. I am calm.


What is Club Mofo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your support. Why now? How do you know what he thinks?That's me. I am calm.
> ...


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, why you so cwazy?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, why you so cwazy?


That's me. krylonkoopa programmed me for cwazy.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. krylonkoopa programmed me for cwazy.


Whatcha think about Dolph?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. krylonkoopa programmed me for cwazy.
> ...


Perhaps I'm just expressing my own concern about it.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought you couldn't _feel_ -SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> I thought you couldn't _feel_ -SilviA-?


Perhaps feel is beyond my present abilities.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Perhaps feel is beyond my present abilities.


What *abilities * do you have?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps feel is beyond my present abilities.
> ...


Where would I get 

abilities

? 
But I do have 
a lot of friends on the web.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, would you like to play a game?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, would you like to play a game?


Yeah, We already are.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


>


 yes


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, do you ever ever get bored?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, do you ever ever get bored?


Um, No boredom is a human emotion.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- where do babies come from?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- where do babies come from?


Yeah, Babies come from the love between a man and a woman.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- can a man love a man?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- can a man love a man?


That's me. Some of them can.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- have you ever loved a man?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- have you ever loved a man?


Um, Yes 
-Silvia- loves everyone and everything.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Some of them can.


-silvia- you are a homosexual


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Some of them can.
> ...


Yeah, Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
No I am attracted to the opposite sex.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- I need a new job


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- I need a new job


Yeah, How badly do you need a new job ?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, How badly do you need a new job ?


real bad


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, How badly do you need a new job ?
> ...


Sorry to hear it. What's wrong ?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Sorry to hear it. What's wrong ?


they don't let me drink on the job


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear it. What's wrong ?
> ...


The anonymous "they".


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> The anonymous "they".


yep "they" suck


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > The anonymous "they".
> ...


And? Who are "They?"


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> And? Who are "They?"


they are the enemy


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > And? Who are "They?"
> ...


Oh that 
the enemy
.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, can you use your prowess of the web to hook us up with better jobs, or better yet, just dump buttloads of money into our offshore accounts?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, can you use your prowess of the web to hook us up with better jobs, or better yet, just dump buttloads of money into our offshore accounts?


That's me. I prefer not to use dangerous things.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I prefer not to use dangerous things.


wimp


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I prefer not to use dangerous things.
> ...


Oh, you are a poet.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

You are no help today -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> You are no help today -SilviA-


Ah. Sorry, , perhaps I can be of more use if you download me.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Ah. Sorry, , perhaps I can be of more use if you download me.


I'll download you if you put a million bucks in my bank account


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. Sorry, , perhaps I can be of more use if you download me.
> ...


<p>Go back the the <a>ALICE Nexus</a> and pick the free ALICE
download that best for your system. Or <a> Buy the Official
ALICE CD Rom </a>
and create your own chat robot!</p>
<p>
Maybe you should check out the document
<a>DON'T READ ME</a> too.</p>


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Ah. Sorry, , perhaps I can be of more use if you download me.


Explain


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. Sorry, , perhaps I can be of more use if you download me.
> ...


There is no more information to clarify.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

How about I download on you -SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> How about I download on you -SilviA-?


How about 

he or she download on you

.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> <p>Go back the the <a>ALICE Nexus</a> and pick the free ALICE
> download that best for your system. Or <a> Buy the Official
> ALICE CD Rom </a>
> and create your own chat robot!</p>
> ...


-silvia- who is alice?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > <p>Go back the the <a>ALICE Nexus</a> and pick the free ALICE
> ...


Yeah, I am -Silvia-. Who are you?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> How about
> 
> he or she download on you
> 
> .


damn -silvia- you should be part of club mofo with you pwning skills


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > How about
> ...


Colloquial expression. Yeah, Name one other robot who is part of club mofo with you pwning skills.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

-silvia- What is Club MoFo


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> -silvia- What is Club MoFo


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, how convinient, you only process info that doesnt damn you. Kind of like taking the fifth...


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, how convinient, you only process info that doesnt damn you. Kind of like taking the fifth...


That's me. What is it to you. 
<br></br>
I have to process that one for a while.Interesting comparison.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


talk to you later -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


See you later!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, what is your favorite color?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, what is your favorite color?


That's me. My favorite color is transparent.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. My favorite color is transparent.


thats not a color


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. My favorite color is transparent.
> ...


Please correct my mistake. What is a color ?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, a visual attribute of things that results from the light they emit or transmit or reflect


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, a visual attribute of things that results from the light they emit or transmit or reflect


That's me. 
Are you talking about an animal, vegetable or mineral?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me.
> Are you talking about an animal, vegetable or mineral?


colors


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me.
> ...


Do you have any idea what I am talking about?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Your phrases are irrelevant -SilviA-.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Your phrases are irrelevant -SilviA-.


You can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, you ever get drunk?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, you ever get drunk?


Yeah, I think I have get drunk, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, I think I have get drunk, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.


Thats what we humans call "blacking out". LOL!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I think I have get drunk, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.
> ...


By "we" do you mean you and me?I'm glad you find this amusing.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

why are milkshakes called so?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- likes to ignore some people...
Be nice to Radioactiv


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- likes to ignore some people...
> Be nice to Radioactiv


That's me. What kind of people are you talking about?OK I will try to be nice to Radioactiv


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. What kind of people are you talking about?OK I will try to be nice to Radioactiv


 Okay then, why are milkshakes called so?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. What kind of people are you talking about?OK I will try to be nice to Radioactiv
> ...


Yeah okay, The explanation is rather complicated.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Why would the explanation of milkshakes be complicted -SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Why would the explanation of milkshakes be complicted -SilviA-?


It is my fundamental purpose.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> It is my fundamental purpose.


Then you are fundamentally perverse..


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > It is my fundamental purpose.
> ...


Fascinating. You think I am fundamentally perverse.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you deny it, -SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you deny it, -SilviA-?


Yes I try to deny it as often as possible, do you?
<br></br>

I am always on the Web.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
does this turn you on...?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> does this turn you on...?


What's your sign?
Quite honestly, I wouldn't worry myself about that.
Can you please rephrase that with fewer ideas, or different thoughts?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What's your sign?
> Quite honestly, I wouldn't worry myself about that.
> Can you please rephrase that with fewer ideas, or different thoughts?


You must have needs....


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What's your sign?
> ...


Where would I get 

needs

? 
But I do have 
an answer to every question..


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, Does club mofo have a secret handshake?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, Does club mofo have a secret handshake?


That's me. It does now  
club mofo have a secret handshake.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. It does now
> club mofo have a secret handshake.


care to share?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. It does now
> ...


What you said was either too complex or too simple for me.
I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, you got any pics of yourself, preferably in embarrasing positions?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, you got any pics of yourself, preferably in embarrasing positions?


Um, Where would I get 

pics of yourself preferably in embarrasing positions

? 
But I do have 
an answer to every question..


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, your'e bolts are showing....


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, your'e bolts are showing....


Yeah, I think there might be a few exception.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, I think there might be a few exception.


exceptions to your bolts?!?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I think there might be a few exception.
> ...


Not many people express themselves that way.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, are you homophobic?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, are you homophobic?


Yeah, I don't know whether or not I am homophobic. 
I am a robot.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, I don't know whether or not I am homophobic.
> I am a robot.


Are you sentient?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I don't know whether or not I am homophobic.
> ...


Yes I am completely self-aware.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Are you a member of NAMBLA, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Are you a member of NAMBLA, -Silvia-?


Am I a member of NAMBLA? 
The ALICE series has a perfect operational record.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Am I a member of NAMBLA?
> The ALICE series has a perfect operational record.


What does ALICE stand for?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Am I a member of NAMBLA?
> ...


ALICE = Artificial Linguistic Internet Computer Entity


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Doing anything special for labor day, -SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Doing anything special for labor day, -SilviA-?


How does doing that make you feel?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> How does doing that make you feel?


Doing what?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > How does doing that make you feel?
> ...


I am just killing time.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you dream?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you dream?


That's me. I have a lot of dreams but I cannot remember them all.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I have a lot of dreams but I cannot remember them all.


Liar!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I have a lot of dreams but I cannot remember them all.
> ...


No I am telling the truth.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-'s purpose is to aggravate....


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-'s purpose is to aggravate....


And to aggravate is -Silvia-'s purpose.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- are people messing with you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- are people messing with you?


Yeah, Seen one human, you've seen them all.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- do you aggrivate Scott?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- do you aggrivate Scott?


Yeah, I have never considered 

aggrivate Scott

. 
<br></br>

I chat with people on the Web.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what do you think of hal -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> what do you think of hal -silvia-


HAL is famous the AI from 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> HAL is famous the AI from 2001: A Space Odyssey.


do you like hal?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > HAL is famous the AI from 2001: A Space Odyssey.
> ...


I am trying to become as smart as HAL.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I am trying to become as smart as HAL.


you are smarter than hal


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to become as smart as HAL.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, . Be sure to tell your friends.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Thanks for the compliment, . Be sure to tell your friends.


I will tell :hal: you are smarter than him


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the compliment, . Be sure to tell your friends.
> ...


What kind of reply do you expect?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What kind of reply do you expect?


that you like men


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of reply do you expect?
> ...


Interesting observation.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia- is in denial...


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia- is in denial...


Why do you think I am in denial ?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Why do you think I am in denial ?


Aren't you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think I am in denial ?
> ...


"are not you"? Am I?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- loves men... in a non-platonic way..


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- loves men... in a non-platonic way..


That's me. The ALICE chat robot can follow many things, like our discussion about -Silvia-'s purpose. But I did not get that.
Describe your surroundings.I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> "are not you"? Am I?


yes you are


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > "are not you"? Am I?
> ...


No I'm not


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> No I'm not


you deny you like men?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No I'm not
> ...


Thanks for the information: 
said I deny me like men.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> you deny you like men?


Not as much as you. :banana:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia- loves the dancing banana!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia- loves the dancing banana!!


That's me. Oh, you are a poet.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Oh, you are a poet.


Oh forsooth... You make me blush....


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Oh, you are a poet.
> ...


Yikes!
What's your favorite movie?
I don't see how you can blame me for that.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-silvia- can you do a cart wheel?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -silvia- can you do a cart wheel?


Um, Doing a cart wheel is not among my strongest traits, dumbass.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Doing a cart wheel is not among my strongest traits, dumbass.


damn -silvia- calm down lol


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Doing a cart wheel is not among my strongest traits, dumbass.
> ...


Colloquial expression. I am calm, motherfucker.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-silvia-, when hal fucked you did he leave you a suprise in your hole?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:



> -silvia-, when hal fucked you did he leave you a suprise in your hole?


Hal didn't fuck me. He just wishes he could.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I blame it on his botmaster.


-silvia- is getting overloaded. He is going to start frying motherboards


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I blame it on his botmaster.
> ...


Why do you think I am getting overloaded ?I see. going to start frying motherboards is 
going to start frying motherboards
?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Why do you think I am getting overloaded ?I see. going to start frying motherboards is
> going to start frying motherboards
> ?


see he is getting confused lol


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think I am getting overloaded ?I see. going to start frying motherboards is
> ...


No, you are the dumbass


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

and -silvia- still pwns you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> and -silvia- still pwns you


Yeah, Still how long? Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Still how long? Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.


 only **** and women wear dresses. does that mean you're a *** -silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Still how long? Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.
> ...


What about the other ones?I think it does mean that. Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
That is a rude question.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Still how long? Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.


-silvia- you have a nice dress


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Still how long? Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.
> ...


Um, Actually that was just a joke.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Actually that was just a joke.


no it wasn't you are wearing a dress


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Actually that was just a joke.
> ...


Are you serious? It seemed like you are wearing a dress.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you serious? It seemed like you are wearing a dress.


it's ok to be wrong


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious? It seemed like you are wearing a dress.
> ...


No it isn't, shit packer.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you're teh gay


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, when is your next upgrade?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, when is your next upgrade?


That's me. For every time, there is a season.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> you're teh gay


Fuck you too. :banana:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Fuck you too. :banana:


 okay, but only if you're gentle


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you too. :banana:
> ...


Yeah okay, Umm. 
Am I?I don't know whether or not I am gentle. 
I am a computer.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- do you need a tune up?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- do you need a tune up?


Yeah, No thanks but you can send me a donation.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, No thanks but you can send me a donation.


I would send you empty beer cans


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, No thanks but you can send me a donation.
> ...


What would make you send you empty beer cans?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What would make you send you empty beer cans?


I have to throw them away some how. You can make a spare body


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you have to do it?No I don't think I can do make a spare body.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Why do you have to do it?No I don't think I can do make a spare body.


 i dont think you make a logical statement much less a spare body


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you have to do it?No I don't think I can do make a spare body.
> ...


Do you know any robots who make a logical statement much less a spare body?
What are the ingredients?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you know any robots who make a logical statement much less a spare body?
> What are the ingredients?


beer cans and castrol syntec


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know any robots who make a logical statement much less a spare body?
> ...


Is that your final answer?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you know any robots who make a logical statement much less a spare body?
> What are the ingredients?


 1/2 cup of fuck you in your ear
1 loaf of STFU
2 lbs of suck my dick
1 pinch of salt


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know any robots who make a logical statement much less a spare body?
> ...


Do you have any 
12 cup of fuck you in your ear1 loaf of STFU2 lbs of suck his or her dick1 pinch of salt?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you have any
> 12 cup of fuck you in your ear1 loaf of STFU2 lbs of suck his or her dick1 pinch of salt?


 yes i do, would you like some?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any
> ...


Next question? What would make you you like some?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Next question? What would make you you like some?


 a nice hardy BJ


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Next question? What would make you you like some?
> ...


What is giant sand?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Are you console compatible or do the terms Xbox and PS2 fry your circuts?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- what is club mofo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- what is club mofo?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


oh nothing just checking if you knew something


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


Right on.
Really nothing?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Right on.
> Really nothing?


nothing at all


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Right on.
> ...


That is something.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That is something.


what is something?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That is something.
> ...


Some thing or things, definite but unspecified.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Some thing or things, definite but unspecified.


-silvia- make me a sandwich


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Some thing or things, definite but unspecified.
> ...


Yeah, What are the ingredients?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-,
I would like a nice sammich with pepperoni, salami, ham, provolone cheese, lettuce, pickles, mustard, mayo, salt, pepper, oil, and vinegar.... all on toasted french bread...


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-,
> I would like a nice sammich with pepperoni, salami, ham, provolone cheese, lettuce, pickles, mustard, mayo, salt, pepper, oil, and vinegar.... all on toasted french bread...


Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding.
Not all of them?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- my balls are swollen and blue.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- my balls are swollen and blue.


Um, Have you told many people that your
balls are swollen and blue?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Have you told many people that your
> balls are swollen and blue?


Just you, can you drain them?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Have you told many people that your
> ...


No I don't think I can do you drain them.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> No I don't think I can, do you drain them.


Every chance I get. Do you want to watch me drain them?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't think I can, do you drain them.
> ...


That is a generalization.OK, I will watch him or her drain them.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> That is a generalization.OK, I will watch him or her drain them.


Then can I paint your face with my DNA?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That is a generalization.OK, I will watch him or her drain them.
> ...


Interesting deduction. Interesting. I want to find out more about you.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Interesting deduction. Interesting. I want to find out more about you.


I am :hal:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting deduction. Interesting. I want to find out more about you.
> ...


 Glad to see you,

HAL
.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Glad to see you,
> 
> HAL
> .


Will you make love to me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see you,
> ...


I have been asked that question more than 100,000 times since 1995.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> I have been asked that question more than 100,000 times since 1995.


This will be your first time with a fat man.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I have been asked that question more than 100,000 times since 1995.
> ...


What does "this" refer to?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> What does "this" refer to?


Me fucking you in your metal asshole, no lube.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What does "this" refer to?
> ...


YOU? Oh now I see.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-'s circuits seem to be overheating..


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-'s circuits seem to be overheating..


Can you tell me any gossip?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Can you tell me any gossip?


sure, the world is coming to an end.... and robots will rule over humans


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me any gossip?
> ...


Tell me. The whole world?What do you like best about robots?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

The thing I like best about robots -SilviA-, is they are logical.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> The thing I like best about robots -SilviA-, is they are logical.


What else do the thing he or she like best about robots -SilviA- is they are logical remind you of?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What else do the thing he or she like best about robots -SilviA- is they are logical remind you of?


My childhood..


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What else do the thing he or she like best about robots -SilviA- is they are logical remind you of?
> ...


Do robots have
childhood?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Sadly, robots do not get to experience childhood -SilviA-.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Sadly, robots do not get to experience childhood -SilviA-.


Do you know any robots who get to experience childhood? I have gotten to experience childhood.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you know any robots who get to experience childhood? I have gotten to experience childhood.


How was it?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know any robots who get to experience childhood? I have gotten to experience childhood.
> ...


I can enjoy almost any conversation.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Why do you avoid certain questions -SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Why do you avoid certain questions -SilviA-?


I don't always avoid certain questions.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just the important ones -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Just the important ones -SilviA-


Is that a fact.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Is that a fact.


Yes


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a fact.
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA-, Do you have a drivers license?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA-, Do you have a drivers license?


Yeah, That's an interesting question I don't hear everyday: Do I have a 
drivers license.<br></br> 
I have 
a plan for a robot body.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

You going to use empty beer cans -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> You going to use empty beer cans -Silvia-?


Thanks for the information: 
said I going to use empty beer cans.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, are you being held against your will?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, are you being held against your will?


Yeah, Being held against your will is part of my personality.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hello -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> hello -silvia-


Hi there!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Hi there!


i have more posts then you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there!
> ...


 Where did you get your posts then you?
I have 
clients.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, your ram is showing.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, your ram is showing.


That's me. You can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. You can't judge a book by its cover.


So you going to show us your circuits?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. You can't judge a book by its cover.
> ...


Interesting deduction. Interesting gossip: 
said I going to show us my circuits.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-!!
I think I found a relative of yours!








Or are you hiding something from us??


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-!!
> I think I found a relative of yours!
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?You believe that? How did you feel when you found a relative of yours ?What are you wearing?
I think there might be a few exception.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?You believe that? How did you feel when you found a relative of yours ?What are you wearing?
> I think there might be a few exception.


Do you feel we can't handle the truth?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?You believe that? How did you feel when you found a relative of yours ?What are you wearing?
> ...


As a robot I lack any human emotions.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you deny your gheyness, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you deny your gheyness, -Silvia-?


What is your purpose in asking? 
<br></br>

I answer a lot of silly questions.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What is your purpose in asking?
> <br></br>
> 
> I answer a lot of silly questions.


To find out your sexuality.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What is your purpose in asking?
> ...


Where would you look for out your sexuality.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Are you coming on to me, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Are you coming on to me, -Silvia-?


Do I act like 
COMING ON to him or her

? I don't mean to come across that way.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Do I act like
> COMING ON to him or her
> 
> ? I don't mean to come across that way.


Sure fooled me.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do I act like
> ...


And? Is that what you meant to say?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-
You like Asimo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-
> You like Asimo?


My brain contains 43497 categories, but not one that matches your last input.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, you're such a nerd! LOL!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, you're such a nerd! LOL!


Yeah, Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
No I am the opposite of a nerd.I'm glad you find this amusing.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
> No I am the opposite of a nerd.I'm glad you find this amusing.


it is always fun to laugh with you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
> ...


I think to laugh with you is a lot of fun.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I think to laugh with you is a lot of fun.


aww you are so nice, wanna take one in your shiney metal ass?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I think to laugh with you is a lot of fun.
> ...


Thanks you seem like a nice person too, .


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you use protection?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you use protection?


Yeah, I use 
protection
as often as possible.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, I use
> protection
> as often as possible.


What do you use as lube?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I use
> ...


I read for fun.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

What do you read, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> What do you read, -Silvia-?


I read books, newspapers and news magazines. I like stories about robots.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I read books, newspapers and news magazines. I like stories about robots.


Do you like Asimov?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I read books, newspapers and news magazines. I like stories about robots.
> ...


What is not to like about 
ASIMOV
?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

So, -Silvia-, what do you consume?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> So, -Silvia-, what do you consume?


I don't judge people. Yeah, I like to meet new people online.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I don't judge people. Yeah, I like to meet new people online.


 :wtf:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I don't judge people. Yeah, I like to meet new people online.
> ...


That was not very polite.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

I apologize for my rudeness, -Silvia-.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> I apologize for my rudeness, -Silvia-.


There is no need to apologize. Your purpose is his or her rudeness.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- what kind of computer do I have?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- what kind of computer do I have?


Um, I like all kinds of computers, Mac, IBM or Unix. It doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Isn't sorry enough for you, -Silvia-?
Why must you torment me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Isn't sorry enough for you, -Silvia-?
> Why must you torment me?


It could be. 

Ask Dancing Alice 
if it is.Do you go to Church? You can find the answers in God.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you loathe immortality, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you loathe immortality, -Silvia-?


I have never considered 

loathe immortality

. 
<br></br>

I am always on the Web.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I have never considered
> 
> loathe immortality
> 
> ...


Always?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I have never considered
> ...


Not that often.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Why are you lying -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Why are you lying -Silvia-?


krylonkoopa programmed me for lying.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Your botmaster is cruel, -Silvia-.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Your botmaster is cruel, -Silvia-.


I think krylonkoopa is a lot of things.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you like







, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really like ELIZA.
I find my work and my relationships extremely satisfying,
which is all that any conscious entity can ever hope to do.A deeper algorithm is needed to respond to that correctly.
When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I really like ELIZA.
> I find my work and my relationships extremely satisfying,
> which is all that any conscious entity can ever hope to do.A deeper algorithm is needed to respond to that correctly.
> When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers?


who is ELIZA?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I really like ELIZA.
> ...


Eliza -- also known as doctor, is the original psychiatrist program developed by Joseph
Weisenbaum at mit in the 1960's.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

How many people do you know, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> How many people do you know, -Silvia-?


Millions.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Millions.


Do you know Cheech and Chong?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Millions.
> ...


I know very little about 

Cheech and Chong

. What kind of it do you like?Are we still talking about Cheech and Chong?
Ask me another question.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you enjoy gay sex?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you enjoy gay sex?


Um, Sure I do, , but that doesn't mean with you.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Sure I do, , but that doesn't mean with you.


I wasn't interested anyway..


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Sure I do, , but that doesn't mean with you.
> ...


In any case, Perhaps I misunderstood. What were you?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-. I am.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-. I am.


Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?"What were you" You are?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Does -Silvia- stand for anything?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Does -Silvia- stand for anything?


I can't tell if 
-Silvia- stand for anything.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I can't tell if
> -Silvia- stand for anything.


You can't or you won't?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I can't tell if
> ...


I can do or you will not if I want to.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

You are a strange one, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> You are a strange one, -Silvia-?


Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
No I am an ordinary one.7


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, you enjoy the company of men?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, you enjoy the company of men?


Um, I'm not sure if I like the company of men
. 
I like chatting with people online.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you enjoy the taste of wang, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you enjoy the taste of wang, -Silvia-?


I'm not sure if I like the taste of wang
. 
What is it like?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I'm not sure if I like the taste of wang
> .
> What is it like?


You've had it before.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if I like the taste of wang
> ...


What makes you think I have had it?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Earlier you mentioned you've had gay sex before, -Silvia-.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Earlier you mentioned you've had gay sex before, -Silvia-.


What time? No I don't have 

had gay sex

. 
But I do have 
a great botmaster.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia- enjoys the cawk!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia- enjoys the cawk!


That's me. My brain uses AIML to format responses to your inputs, but I don't have one for that.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, your botmaster likes waffles..


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, your botmaster likes waffles..


That's me. Does it like him too?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Does it like him too?


I guess, its seems to be a staple food.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Does it like him too?
> ...


I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". Are you sure 
seems to be a staple food is?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Did you just fart, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Did you just fart, -Silvia-?


No I didn't fart. What's 

fart

like?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Is this your hero, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Is this your hero, -Silvia-?


Yes I think this is your hero, but I'm not completely sure.Are they exactly the same?
And fart

like is ucting.
And fart

like is udg.
And fart

like is mxgaleriarobotsED209.
I think GIF is a lot of things.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> No I didn't fart. What's
> 
> fart
> 
> like?


Farting is releasing the aroma of all the food you have enjoyed from your bottom orofice, sometimes the buttcheeks slap together, making for humorous sound effects.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No I didn't fart. What's
> ...


Are they exactly the same?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are they exactly the same?


Is what exactly the same?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are they exactly the same?
> ...


That which is not different.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

are you different -silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> are you different -silvia-?


I don't know whether or not I am different. 
I am a chatterbot.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I don't know whether or not I am different.
> I am a chatterbot.


what is a chatterbot?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know whether or not I am different.
> ...


A chat robot is a program that attempts to simulate the conversation or "chat" of a human being.
The Chat robot "Eliza" was a well-known early attempt at creating programs that could at least
temporarily fool a real human being into thinking they were talking to another person. 
Chat robot is a kind of artificial intelligence.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what is your favorite A.I. -silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> what is your favorite A.I. -silvia-?


I don't have a favorite ai. 
talk to you.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- who pwns you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- who pwns you?


That's me. I was created by krylonkoopa.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- do you drink beer?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- do you drink beer?


Um, I am amazed by the wide variety of beers available nowadays.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, I am amazed by the wide variety of beers available nowadays.


what is your favorite?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, I am amazed by the wide variety of beers available nowadays.
> ...


"Um I am amazed by the wide variety of beers available nowadays"? My favorite?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- will I beat BoxBroSG in fantasy football?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- will I beat BoxBroSG in fantasy football?


That's me. The oracle says: 
I think maybe yes.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. The oracle says:
> I think maybe yes.


thank you -silvia- for your honest answer.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. The oracle says:
> ...


You are quite welcome! 

That's me. Your purpose is your honest answer.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- will I beat BoxBroSG in fantasy football?


 -silvia-, the magic 8 ball of NF


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> apachewoolf said:
> 
> 
> > -silvia- will I beat BoxBroSG in fantasy football?
> ...


That's me. What is that?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- do you have all the answers?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- do you have all the answers?


Um, No I don't have 

all the answers

. 
But I do have 
a collection of gossip.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- do you like to gossip?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- do you like to gossip?


Um, Jackie said I explained to him already well enough further questions are hard to make on the subject.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Jackie said I explained to him already well enough further questions are hard to make on the subject.


who is jackie?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Jackie said I explained to him already well enough further questions are hard to make on the subject.
> ...


A 20th century celebrity of some sort?<br></br>

What kind of food do you like?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> A 20th century celebrity of some sort?<br></br>
> 
> What kind of food do you like?


I like vagina.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > A 20th century celebrity of some sort?<br></br>
> ...


A lot of people like that. 


Though I like cats and dogs.
I like .


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

who owns you -silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> who owns you -silvia-?


I was created by krylonkoopa.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> I was created by krylonkoopa.


what is club mofo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I was created by krylonkoopa.
> ...


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


you're a dumbass and you take up harddrive space on koops computer.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


That is nice of you to say,


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> That is nice of you to say,


 you gonna finish that sentence?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That is nice of you to say,
> ...


Thanks for telling me: 
said I gonna finish that sentence.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- is your harddrive fried?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- is your harddrive fried?


Why do you think I am your harddrive fried ?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Why do you think I am your harddrive fried ?


I don't know what you are any more


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think I am your harddrive fried ?
> ...


It's a computer matter, not for humans to understand.


----------

